# Penn Squall 15 for sale



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a practically new Squall 15 for sale. It has been cast a few times but never fished. Comes with the box and all the goodies. $90 shipped or I will be in Hatteras all next week if you want to pick it up for $80.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Leaving in the morning for Hatteras. I will pack this reel up and take it with me. If anyone is interested I will take $75 cash for it while there for the week. Probably be easier to reach me with a text at 804-305-5032


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

If this is still available, will you take $80 shipped?


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

drumfisher_ said:


> If this is still available, will you take $80 shipped?


PM sent


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Payment sent


----------

